# Fire-Bellied Toads-- Advice Please!



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

For several days I had been planning on purchasing two African Dwarf frogs for my 3-gallon critter keeper. From what I had gathered, I could feed pellets, bloodworms, etc. and they would do very well in the space. I had everything planned out-- but when I went to both LPS, the people told me nobody stocked them because they were illegal. I know this isn't true, since they are talking about the African Clawed frog, which is a completely different, highly aggressive species. Those are hella illegal in VA. But African Dwarf frogs aren't-- I've seen them sold at the beach in summer. 

Still, I really wanted frogs. Making the decision to save me a few gallons of gas, I purchased two fire-bellied toads and thirty feeder crickets. 

Basically, I made an impulse buy 

So, I don't really know much about these toads. I put them in the 3 gal with river gravel substrate too big to swallow, some soft fake plants, a big rock above water level, and added only enough water to have them comfortable touching the ground in most spots, since I did learn they don't like to swim too terribly much, just wade.

I fed them each two crickets, and it was definitely a learning experience. They absolutely devoured them, and one came after my gloved finger! I don't think they were getting fed too well :/ the guy said two crickets every day, but if anybody has some proper feeding suggestions, I'll happily take them!

I'm also worried the tank isn't large enough. I know 3 gal would've been perfect for ADFs but I dunno about the toads. They seem okay for now, though. One even made some noise at me! It was pretty cute :tongue: 

So, is the tank size okay? Should I change anything?

Ps my family thinks I'm crazy. They keep saying I'm going to bring home a snake or iguana next. As if! I have my eye on getting some more ADFs for the three gal though, if the toads can't properly use it


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Agh D: has nobody kept these fellows before?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tropical Fish Keeping- Bombina orientalis


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> Tropical Fish Keeping- Bombina orientalis


Thanks for that!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been researching these little guys a lot. Just google fire belly toads and you should find plenty of information. My understanding is that they like half water (2-4 inches deep) and half land. 3 gallons sounds a little small for two of them.

My plan is to custom build within a 20 gallon or 20 gallon long with live plants for three frogs. 

I'm still considering whether I want to have them as pets. They live a long time and have to eat live crickets, which need to be fed and dusted to have the proper nutrition. We have a pet nearby, but it's still a pain to have to go buy crickets every week and take care of them too. 

Personally, I would return them until you are sure they are the right pet for you and you have an appropriate habitat for them.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> I have been researching these little guys a lot. Just google fire belly toads and you should find plenty of information. My understanding is that they like half water (2-4 inches deep) and half land. 3 gallons sounds a little small for two of them.
> 
> My plan is to custom build within a 20 gallon or 20 gallon long with live plants for three frogs.
> 
> ...


The good news is I have a LPS about a mile from my house, and I don't have a problem feeding them crickets. I also don't have a problem upgrading their tank to what will probably be a ten gal for two frogs, and if not a ten gal, an eight or so. The only reason they are a little squished now is because I was planning for completely different frogs.

I've been researching them ever since I got them settled, and since I won't be able to take my fish with me to college in the next two years(that would require two or three tanks) and they need a heater to thrive, the frogs might be perfect. My roommate better not have a problem with crickets  they're not noisy, luckily.

I respect your advice to return and rethink, but since I'm planning on going out tonight to get them a proper home and things to properly gut-load their meals, I don't think I find that necessary. I know I probably came off as a rash thinker who wouldn't care about them in a week, but it isn't true. My bettas were put in less than ideal conditions when I purchased them, but now they have an enriched environment and as healthy as can be.

I want to do the same for these frogs.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry, once again, if I came off as rude and ignorant. That isn't what I was going for at all! It's definitely good to make sure you can house an animal and provide care to make it thrive, and I'm not arguing with that. I've just made the "checklist" and everything checks out. I actually started mentally preparing how I want to build their tank last night.

Also, if you do go with a 20 gal, the places I read generally said you could house double your amount of three, so about six or seven. Although, I guess it comes down to how many crickets you wanna buy and feed, lol


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Now I'm talking to myself basically, but it think these guidelines would work very well, don't you? http://www.petsuppliesplus.com/content.jsp?pageName=fire_bellied_toad


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hella upgraded ten gal tank! Featuring live moss, a rock cave, hidey holes, a UV light on the side, a larger dish of ripper ware holding dechlorinated water... And two happy little froggies!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, now I'm really confused :c some sites are telling me 4 gallons per frog, and then there's this from the frog forum:

"Toads of the genus of Bombina are semi-aquatic and their housing should reflect this. An appropriate enclosure should consist of a significant aquatic section with islands or a dedicated terrestrial section. A 40 L (10 US gallon) aquarium could comfortably accommodate* 5 or 6 toads*. The enclosure can be elaborate or simple, as long as these basic requirements are met."


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

GAH, everything says something different. Some say 50/50 ratio, some say 70/30. I went with a terrarium with a big pool and little pool, damp moss and damp coconut fiber substrate. How many frogs can I keep in a ten gal(currently happy with two) and how do you guys keep yours?


----------

